# So, what happens when someone has a membership enquiry?



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

'Cos I don't see this is gonna work if the Membership Secretary can't respond!!!!!!

Can we all put our toys back into the pram please and be adults????

[smiley=end.gif]

This is a joke :?

Hev x


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Membership Secretary can't respond


 but why can't Andrew respond :? :? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Andy has been banned from the forum :-/

Hev x


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Surely the TTOC has a list of contact details for all the committee members?

ATEOTD the forum is nothing to do with the TTOC, so it shouldn't be relied upon to contact a TTOC member.
Not sure why he was banned and TBH I don't really care, but I do agree that people should start acting like adults... and treating the forum members like adults too.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hev said:


> Andy has been banned from the forum :-/
> 
> Hev x


well i have looked around for any relevant post but i cant find any :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look in the flame room there is a post about it there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I have been asked to make a statement on behalf of the committee as Nem is away - so here goes....

As you know, the TTOC operates by majority committee decision and our agreed policy is cooperation with the TT forum for mutual benefit. Recent comments about market place access for newbies had resulted in some criticism of the club where the forum policy of allowing TTOC members instant access (because they have verified personal details recorded and are therefore low risk to the forum community) was seen by some as unfair. We have tried to explain the reasons and are currently running a poll on this.

How to handle this situation has been tricky and there has been some heated debate within the committee and toys been thrown out of the pram.

Andrew took some action independent of the committee which we believed discosed confidential commercial information which the committee were under an obligation not to disclose since last year. We had to act quickly to stop multiple posts which were appearing containing this information in order to protect all concerned. This was never a "permanent ban" - that's just something the forum displays when access is disabled quickly even temporarily. This was a damage limitation measure until we had managed to speak to Andrew.

After investigating, we now know that the information contained in Andrew's posts regarding Vertical Scope being the owner of the TT forum, recently became public domain on 27 June 2012. The committee had not been made aware of this public release of information. We always knew that Vertical Scope was buying the forum, we were not allowed to disclose this and the new owner was announced as TyreForums when the forum was sold by Jason Taylor at the beginning of the year. Now the commercial arrangements are complete this is not confidential. There is no change to the way this forum is run.

We were also unclear about Andrew's reasons for posting in this way but speaking to Andrew it is now clear that this was a misunderstanding and no harm was intended, so thankfully Andrew's access has been restored. We are sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------

